# Feed back please on Ragim Bows



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

Any feed back on Ragim bows would be appreciated. I am considering the "Impala" T/D model either the standard or the deluxe.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Suwat -

The Impala has always been a good value (provided your draw length is 29" or less). However, last year there were a rash of limb failures (delaminations). I saw two personally and heard reports of several others. Never followed up to see if they were resolved or isolated incidents. 

At this point, I'm not recommending them.

Viper1 out.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Advice on Ragim Bows*

Many thanks Viper. My draw length is 30 plus so good advice "again" from Viper
Many thanks


----------



## landrylm (Aug 9, 2009)

I have two Ragim Wildcats and one Fox longbow. The bows themselves seem pretty good for the price one pays. Biggest issue/problem I have with Ragim is customer service. One of the plastic cups for my Wildcat broke. Blame is debatable but regardless I called the number I was given by my local shop and never had my call returned. After 5 calls and not getting a return call I just gave up. Never blamed Ragim, just need a new cup and can't find/get one from them. Not something the local dealer/s carried.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

suwat -

A friend of mine has a 32"+ draw, the Impala was impossible for him to tune (the limbs were that over-stressed). That was a few years ago and he finally sold the bow, to the best of my knowledge, it's new owner is still happy with it. 

Given your draw length, I'd steer clear.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'd agree with Viper with this.
I had a Ragim Impala Deluxe, nice bow & shot well for me but at my 27" draw length the bow felt to stack pretty quick, even a friend of mine that has a 24" draw said that it was pretty harsh by comparison to my Zona.

I sold mine not too long ago & have stuck with my others.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Feed back Ragim Bows*

Again many thanks to all,
I will consider another bow for sure.
Regards


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

suwat said:


> Again many thanks to all,
> I will consider another bow for sure.
> Regards


I won't go into my experiences, but I heartily endorse your decision.

Much aloha.. :beer:


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a 2010 Ragim Impala, I draw 29 inches, so far it has been a great shooting bow! We sold Ragim at the store where I worked, there were some quality issues on the about a year ago and we had a few come back that had some limb issues,the new Impalas seem be a lot better quality than the older models with the solid riser! I have had no issues with mine and I have shot a lot of arrows through it! As to their customer service they always took care of any problem we had with their product! I also had a Samick Red Stag takedown which was also a real nice bow and it is under $200 I sold mine to buy a longbow! I kept the Impala because it is tapped for a quiver and I want to bow fish this summer and it is an easy bow to set up for fishing!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

rip - 

Glad to hear the fixed the problem, it was always a good bow for the buck, until last year.

Viper1 out.


----------

